# Tell me your plan.



## sicnarf (Mar 23, 2006)

<SPAN style="COLOR: black">Let's say you wanted to start a movement to make MJ legal. What would be the steps YOU would take.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

I would think that Hick would be the one to ask. Let's say if you find out, I'd be intersested as well.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is my two cents on it.

http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/factsmyths/

Make a flyer outa that an increase public awareness and dispell the rumors and myths about marijuana.

Join your local chapter of norml. Become active.

Find, document and disperse all information you can about the facts of marijuana.


----------



## Ogof (Mar 23, 2006)

Pick up issue #59 of "Cannabis Culture" magazine.  There is a very good article on how to do just that.  The article is about what they did in Denver.
If you can not find the magazine. I believe if you go to their website and e-mail them,
they will copy the article for you at no charge.

Thanks for caring.

Or I can copy it and get it to you some how.


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 23, 2006)

greenday girl do you realy sound like a mouse


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2006)

#1.  join NORML they are _our_ version of the NRA, providing "Lobbiests" for reform in D.C., and are on the forefront of reform everywhere. Numbers count, your dollars count. 
#2.."IMO"..one of the best things that we can all do to promote mj reform, is to present a "public profile" that defies the rumors/myths surrounding marijuanna. Don't be the "lazy stoner" down the street, don't be the "high school dropout", don't be a "thug or criminal", don't _be_, what they present us to be.
    Be successfull. Be a good student. Hold a job, support yourself(and NOT by buying/selling) IMO, the black market only serves to promote the criminal element. If quality pot was only worth say $50/lb, do you suppose the "mescan mafia" or the 'asian gangs' would still be interested in the business?
    Be an upstanding and respected member of your community. Volunteer as a 'crosswalk guard', be a little league coach, be clean and respectfull to the general public. 
  "IMHO" this type of _visual proof_ will convince more of the population decisevly, than all of the printed documentaion that you can find, that we are NOT criminals, that we don't belong incarcerated. But that we are productive members of society that simply utilize a  god given herb to medicate and/or recreate.
*Prove* them wrong. "Walk the walk" not "talk the talk", so to speak.


----------

